# Working without Gloves



## Honeybelle (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Everyone! I am a lady who keeps bees in SC and have enjoyed reading topics in this forum. I have a question. Even though I have been keeping bees for a number of years, I still do not handle them without my gloves and protective gear. I would like to be a true beekeeper and be able to do it most times without my gloves at least. I am not allergic to stings but the thought of a mass of angry girls attacking my hands is not a comforting thought. Any suggestions on how I can inprove my technique?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I'm a lady beekeeper in Texas, and maybe not a real beekeeper, but I wouldn't even try to work the bees without gloves, mostly because I have a hive that is particularly spirited and is prone to stinging my hands. I don't mind the stings so much as far as the discomfort, but I have a pretty severe local reaction, and with three or more stings on one hand, it swells up like a club, basically making me unable to do much of anything for a couple of days. I have read that beekeeping without wearing gloves will make you much more careful of how you handle the bees, but I tend to have a gentle touch with or without gloves, so I don't worry too much about it. Wearing gloves and gear is not as much an ego thing for me as it is a safety measure. For all you macho beekeepers, my hat's off to ya, but not my veil and gloves.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It probably is helpful in learning to be careful, but I see nothing wrong with protective gear. I wear gloves and a suit with a zip on veil anytime I think they are likely to get worked up at all.

I do some simple things without anything, but I get stung now and then doing it.


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

On every rubber glove bag that every lineman and electrican has there is a note on the side of the bag that says always wear your gloves and while I might work 480 volts with out them I dont work bees without gloves. If I worked bees for a living I would have to go gloveless but this is a hobby! By the way whoever invented ac sealed our fate the occupation is still ongoing and they are still trying to make the south perfect like the north!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure some would say the South is perfect.







I have a fondness for it.


----------



## BeeTexas (Feb 27, 2003)

Maybe not perfect, but verrrry close!









[This message has been edited by BeeTexas (edited April 30, 2003).]


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

It comes back to that old saying. something like this: Do not ever ask a man where he is from If he is from TEXAS he will tell you otherwise dont embarrass him.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Just the other day, I went bare from the waist up, I got tired of bees getting stuck in my shirt. Lets see a beekeeper do that!!!

------------------
Sol Parker
Southern Oregon Apiaries


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

I try to do as much as possible without gloves. I first started on my queen rearing nucs with a small number of bees and then "graduated" to the larger colonies. It takes a while to get used to them crawling over your hands without noticing. Whenever I feel like too many are on my hands, I simply give them a quick shake behind my back and send them on their way. 
Let me be the first to admit that stings on the fingertips are are very painful...lots of nerve endings here. I still use gloves on my "hot" hives.
On a side note, last year I thought I'd be brave and put on feed without a veil...what an experience. One little lady made her way down into the deepest regions of my left ear canal. I thought she was headed for my tonsils...and she sounded like a semi without a muffler. 
As my eleven year-old daughter watched awestruck, I danced, twirled, shook my head and did every thing I could to dislodge the bee. I could see why she thought I was demon posessed...for a moment I thought I was too!
Finally, I went into the house and held my ear up to the light. Out she came, but not without a sting next to the opening of my ear. My biggest fear was a sting to the eardrum.
Are there any other interesting sting incidents that anyone would like to sheepishly admit?

Reagards,

Jim



------------------
http://www.emeraldridgeapiary.net


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

It's your hand's ,your bee's,your gloves,I'd do what made me feel more comfortable,& forget the heman beekeeper B.S. MARK


----------



## dburgess (Jun 26, 2002)

Last year my father and I were in the process of hiving a swarm. I happen to show up while he was getting ready to put them into the hive box. I didn't have any of my equipment, so me being the macho man that I am (yeh right) told my uncle that no, I didn't need his equipment that I would be just fine. They won't sting they are in a swarm. No need to worry. Of course my father was fully suited. I highly recommend this by the way. Just a side note: last year I helped my father hive a swarm without any equipment on and did not get stung one single time. But this time was totally different. The swarm was about 10 feet off the ground. So, We had to get 2 ladders. I got the step ladder and put it under the swarm, got up on the ladder and held the box up over my head, under the swarm for dad to brush the bees down into the box. Now this swarm was probably a 5-6 pound swarm. Well, needless to say when he made that first big brush over half went into the box but the other half I think went on my head, up my nose, in my ears, all in my hair, stinging like they have never stung before. I managed to hold the box long enough for him to make about one more swipe with the brush, then I jumped off the ladder with the box in my hands, set it on the ground and threw the lid on and commenced to running like I have never ran before. Swatting and smacking and trying my best to get all those bees out of my nose, ears, hair, etc... They eat me up, literally. I really don't know how many times I got stung. Let's just put it this way, I lost count. I am not allergic to bee stings, so they didn't kill. Although I felt they were going to for a while. So, with that experience, I don't do anything with my bees unless I have ****ALL**** my gear on. I do feed them without equipment, but I use a gallon jar top feeder, so equipment is not necessary. My thing about working bees without equipment is, that no matter how careful you are (we are human) you will screw up and do something stupid or careless at some point in time and end up with a bunch of pissed off bees. And you will inevitably squish some bees when you put frames back into the hive. As far as equipment goes, being a successful beekeeper is not based on whether you wear equipment or not, it is based on whether you can manage your bees successfully. I love working with bees, but I won't do it without my equipment. Tell some of your experiences.
Duane in VA.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I just got some new carniolans. Yesterday I fed 10 hives, added a super, installed a pollen patty and installed a cord for FGMO...all without smoke. They were so gentle that I actually did one hive with no veil or gloves. The first bee that buzzed my head had me go back for the veil, but gloves weren't needed. They acted like they didn't care that I was there. I LOVE these bees. I usually wear gloves but since I'm safe ... I get careless. It's my goal to go gloveless.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All of you Carniolian fans have affected me. I bought three packages with Carniolian queens. But the workers in those packages were Cordovans. I like the looks of both of them. Quite striking and both seem quite gentle.


[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited May 01, 2003).]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

To get a better "feel" in handling the bees and transition into no gloves, try using a rubber surgical type glove. You can get them unpowered or scented. They still might sting through but if you pay attention you can learn to feel one that is agitated, and get her off.


----------



## USAviator (Jan 28, 2003)

I remember many years ago my uncle telling me that he forgot to put his veil on and one bee went in his ear. He held his nose and blew, like when you equalize the pressure from altitude change, and she came right out and did not sting him.

Both my uncle and father kept bees, they are both gone now.


----------



## Honeybelle (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I may try the surgical gloves on one of my gentler hives but I don't think I will ever go veiless and most certainly not topless!


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

I have a pair of gloves with me every time I work with the bee's, cant remember the last time I put them on. A couple of years at least. I have a tie on veil and a full suit with zip on veil. Depending on what I am doing I may wear one or the other. So far this year I have suited up once, to install my packages. I have feed and inpected them with out protective gear. just my jeans or bibs and tee shirt.

If I intend to get right into them, I bring a smoker. Many times I wander down to look and end up getting nosy and open one or two with just a camel dangeling out of my mouth.

Quite frequently, after work, I'll take a beer and go sit on a bucket and watch my girls fly in and out. My wife thinks I'm nuts.

ut


----------



## franc (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't wear gloves or a veil but I do smoke my hands and the hive and I take my time and do things slowly and don't rush it.As a experiment I tried using just a dust mask so the bees couldn't track my CO2/breath and that seemed to help.I would never let a bee inspector touch my hives if they had to wear gloves.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

When I was a about 10 years old my dad had some hives he was moving the guy he got to help him was not a beekeeper and was a little nervous around bees to make a long story short they ended up dropping a hive they were wearing veils but no gloves or protective suits they both got stung quite a few times .
Joens


----------



## beetobee (Jun 18, 2002)

WOW some great stories here today. I wouldn't dare take the lid off my bee's without ALL my "protective" gear...You may sill call me a SHE Keeper but unlike the guy on Fear Factor, I'm not makeing a million dollars to have bees pour all over me..My hat's off though to those that will and can, just as long as I'm away from my hives.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i usually work my hives without gloves or veil,i smoke them well and usually don't get stung.i have been stung enough that a sting or two on the hands doesn't affect me as far as swelling.last fall the last sting i got was right on the tip of my nose,boy oh boy, now that made my eyes water.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I got one on the end of my nose a couple of weeks ago. It will wake you up.


----------



## aufingers (May 5, 2003)

I usually suit up when I am going to work the bees but seldon put gloves on. I did get stung on the palm of my hand a couple of days ago, I was installing new packages. I checked a hive that I had installed a week ago and picked up one frame, got a bee between my hand and the frame and she let me know it. Many years ago while living in California I had a few hives in my back yard.I cracked a lid on one and a single bee came out and stung me on a very private part thru my tight jeans. Now that was an experience.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Honeybelle,

I used to worry about working my bees without gloves - all the people in my bee club went without them and you weren't "cool" if you had to use gloves. Then I worked for a friend of mine (a commercial beekeeper) a few summers ago and I have never had the urge to go gloveless again. There was so much to do that you didn't have time to worry about not upsetting the bees. I have found that, for me, it is more enjoyable when I am fully suited up. One less thing to worry about.

I like your "from" location - haven't heard that one before!

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I didn't notice the location. I assume that's in the USA? The Undefeated Southerners of America?


----------



## Honeybelle (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, CSA is the Confederate States of America. The eleven states legally succeded from the USA and Fort Sumter was only fired upon because the officials were illegally taking tariffs for the USA from ships that were coming into CSA waters. That was the beginning of the illegal occupiation of a great sovereign nation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course when the Soviet Union tried to stop their states from succeding the US insisted they would be wrong to try to stop them.

Ours was all about taxes and tarrifs and what happens when the majority take advantage of who they can outvote.


[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited May 05, 2003).]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

To quote another, "Wait, before you go any further, let me get the duct tape and let me wrap my head before it explodes"

But were these people of the past wearing gloves or not?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think the people in the Soviet Union couldn't find any gloves even after waiting in line for days.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Well said Honeybelle - Which is why I won't call it a civil war. That war was fought between two sovereign nations rather than within a national border.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## GalvestonCo (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm new to this and I havent been wearing gloves to manipulate frames. I tried it after this thread started and found it difficult to pick them up. Has anyone used a frame grip? I looks like you could easily use gloves if you had one of these to pick them up out of the hive. I dont have one but I'm thinking about buying one.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i bought a frame grip once, never used it ,don't know where it is.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I got one & I like it,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a couple of frame grips. I like them. I usualy forget to have it handy and do without it.









They work very nicely.


----------



## 5TR-Apiary (May 6, 2003)

I am a woman and also use gloves. I have been keeping bees for three years and don't feel I need to be with out my safety equipment! The older beekeepers here keep telling me to take off this 'stuff' and learn how to keep bees the correct way! Just after one of them told me that a bee 'hit' him below his eye and he was in some kind of pain for a few minutes.


----------



## John Seets (Jan 9, 2003)

The nitrile gloves work best for me. I have a mix of hot and gentle hives. I disliked the bulkiness of the starter canvass, goatskin, etc. gloves. Bees can sting thru the nitrile but hardly ever do cuz they can't get a good purchase. These gloves are thin enough to pick up a queen to mark her.

I tried gloveless for awhile but I got stung enough (hot hives) that it was too distracting when I am working the hive. I did notice during my "gloveless era" that spraying some sugar water on my hands greatly reduced the number of times my hands were stung. I guess it's unnatural for the bees to sting something sweet.

My (worst) sting story: Back in '70 and '71 I had the priviledge to work for Dr. Shiminuki at the Bee Research Labs in Beltsville MD. They had an observaion hive house (50 - 3 framers). Another guy and I were assigned to dismantle the observation hives and put all the frames into standard 10 frame boxes - two boxes per hive. That is in essence combining 6 & 2/3 different hives with different odors all at once in a 2 box - 20 frame hive. That totals 7 & 1/2 of these.

To make matters worse, the day was rainy, cool and windy. Typical weather bees DO NOT like. 

And of course, at the bee labs, NO ONE wore any kind of gloves. Veil - yes. Gloves no.
I was in a short sleeve shirt at the time. Fortunately I had on long pants. Smoker - what's that?

All said and done, we could only continue, to get stung and grimly finish combining the observation hives. I DID count the stings I got on hands and arms that day. 547. Never forgot that experience.

Thanx.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Back to the frame grip, I got one from Mann Lake and hate it, (am satisfied with everything else from them though) But then got a couple old ones in a box that came from somewhere else, and they work really well. (Am in Indiana right now on baby duty for my inlaws, so I don't have my catalogs handy)Easier than getting my fingers to do the lifting.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some frame grips have sqaure edges that are more difficult to use. Some have rounded handles that are much nicer. Brushy Mt has Cat #764 which in the picture is the rounded corner one. Also they have an Italian Hive tool Cat #591 which will lift the frames free nicely. I like it better than the Maxant version, which I also have and like better than the regular hive tool. The frame grip pictured in the Walter Kelly catalog looks like the round handled one also. I bought one, I think it was from them, I think about 30 years ago and it was the square cornered one.


----------



## GalvestonCo (Nov 3, 2002)

Mann Lake has two different kinds. The square handled for 7.95 and the round handle with springs for 13.95. I just ordered some medium supers with foundation and a couple of queen excluders from them, I wish had got the these also. It seems like every time I want to pick up a frame a couple of bees station themselves at the ends of the top bars and I have to nudge them out of the way.
Small stuff for an old hand but not to a greenhorn like me.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I met a local beekeeper today who didnt use smoke and he and his associate were absolutely covered in bees that were quite irate. They were fully covered, but I stood there and watched in only a shirt and jeans and didnt get stung until a bee got caught in my hair. All those clouds of bees just dont seem to bother me. Plus I believe that bees are not malicious little insects, they are just protecting their home.
I still use a veil, but I refuse to use gloves.

------------------
Sol Parker
Southern Oregon Apiaries
http://www.allnaturalhoney.com


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Michael, I agree on the Italian hive tool. I recently purchased one and absolutely love it. As for frame grips, I have found them of no use. I don't have any problem picking up the frames with gloved hands.


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Thought I'd chime in and add my $0.02 (because that's about all the opinions on the "gloves/no gloves" issue is worth). Miss southeron gal, my advise is to do what makes you feel comfortable (without making appologies to anyone!). 
Personally, I always wear my veil because I see absolutely no reason to take a chance with my eyesight (no matter how remote the odds of one of the ladies "hitting" me in an eye). As for the gloves, I'm more like the fellow who said he always has them with him but doesn't usually wear them. On a rare occassion (usually a hot hive or weather conditions they don't like), I'll put them on in order to keep working them that day (if necessary). 
The most stings I've gotten at one time is about 70 - at least that's as far as I counted (but I was almost finished by then).
I have noticed that after the Winter is over and I get the first few (new) stings of the Spring, they bug me (pardon the pun) a little until I get about a dozen and then my body's system returns to "normal" and they're not so noticable.


----------



## tworedroseman (Jan 7, 2002)

Buy a bottle of liquid smoke at the grocery store. Rub a few drops on each hand and up the arms. It works like magic - bees ignore the moving hands - they will walk away from a hand or fingers that have been rubbed with liquid smoke, TRY IT


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I notice a pipe smoker in Brushy Mt. that you hold in your teeth and blow out to smoke in front of your face. That sounds interesting.


----------



## Frohnho (Feb 17, 2002)

Everytime I think about going gloveless I burn my finger lighting up the smoker. So far this year no stinger in the new gloves....but every finger tip has a burn mark.


----------



## Lershac (May 13, 2003)

Small time beekeeper here... I find that if I have time to move slowly and deliberately, they dont bother me at all. 

On the other hand if I am moving quickly or in a hurry, well I am going to get stung even if I am in a suit befitting an astronaut.

I imagine if I were doing this commercially I would wear all the gear, just for safety sake. Its like working with electricity, if you are just working on something around the house, I can work it hot. But if I am out working on something on the job I make sure all safety precautions are on b/c usually its more than just me on the line.

All that said, I have been stung 4 times in the 2 months I have had this particular hive, and my reaction has been locally severe. I was in a hurry and forgot to take off my BLACK HAT before I opened the hive and POW it was like raindrops pounding on my hat brim. Only one stung me but it was on my forehead and one of my eyes swelled shut for a day.

I have read interesting stuff about "tissue loading" vitamins and avoiding advil and tylenol as they make reactions worse. I am waiting on my next sting to see how those work. (but I am in no hurry).

------------------
Chuck
Information Systems Consultants
[email protected]


----------



## kayakdg (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi, One bit of advice to going glove less that I learned the hard way. If you wear a wedding band take it off before working the hives. I got stung just below the ring the other day and that finger balloned up. I was considering cutting the ring off.
Thanks Dan


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thats what happened to mine.The shiny ring seemed to draw the stings.Couldnt get it off and it was cutting off circulation so out came the wire cutters.I work bees every day so there was no chance for the swelling to go down.Good advice ,Dan.
----Mike


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

I have to have my frame grips. I have muscle in my arms but just not enough in my fingers to hold the frames tight enough. I was always afraid of dropping a frame and killing lots of bees. I have one of the old ones that Kelley's used to sell. I think the kind they sell now is a bit different. I carry all my equipment to the bee yard in one of those baskets with a handle that you buy produce in. (I also carry one of those to work--people think I'm nuts but it sure beats digging around in a purse!and it's easy to slip a jar of honey in it for the next customer.)

As for gloves, once I worked the bees without gloves. I found it really slowed me down. I got my 4th ever sting the other day in 7 years of beekeeping. I had a super on the ground on the outer cover and as I was stepping over it , instead of walking around it, I was thinking "I shouldn't be doing this." Sure enough she flew up my leg and got me on the thigh. Yes, I suit up completely, cause I hate getting stung. 
As for the gloves I need to go ahead and try those thinner rubber gloves and see how that works for me. Just never take the time to try it.
Denise


----------



## beekeeper28 (Nov 27, 2002)

I usually use my gloves or at least my left glove. I'm right handed and I'm always taking my right hadn glove off for some reason. I always start out winters with a big pack of rown work gloves but by the end of the winter I'm feed the animals with two left gloves...... I use an old frame grip sometimes it helps when there is a lot of proplis.


----------

